
C++ Add-ons for Node.js v4 - ingve
https://nodesource.com/blog/c-add-ons-for-nodejs-v4/
======
morebetterer
Since NAN basically parrots the v8 API, I find it's easier to just code to the
ever-changing v8 API, rather than the ever-changing NAN API. With the former
approach you get readable and debuggable code. I'm not sure what NAN isolates
you from if it doesn't have a strong API guarantee to protect you from future
v8 API changes.

~~~
Zarel
The article we're discussing answers this question - NAN gives you backwards
compatibility with old versions of V8 (and therefore Node), while the V8 API
doesn't.

~~~
morebetterer
Are you aware that NAN2's API is incompatible with NAN1's API? How is that
backwards compatible?

~~~
Zarel
The point is that NAN2 is compatible with old versions of Node and io.js, not
that NAN2 is compatible with NAN1.

This is bolded in the article we're discussing:

> NAN's promise is to provide a single API to develop against, not a forever-
> stable API, it was always anticipated that it would change and adapt to V8
> but do so in a way that you get to remain compatible with older versions of
> V8.

~~~
morebetterer
I am fully aware of that. I had to port orphaned NAN1 code to the new v8 API
which I found easier to work with than NAN2.

